# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.3.0.1155 released:15th Oct 2018

## mohamed73

*New setup available at Support Tab - Software
Download : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
 15th Oct 2018
 General changes:
Software version numbering changed
ADD: Extract support for RAR5 file format
ADD: System information for Android A/B system is now readed correctly
ADD: Improved reading system information for Android Oreo and Project Treble system 
eMMC ToolBox changes:
ADD: Auto list PIT file inside tar.md5 archive on factory image tab
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements 
Android ToolBox changes:
ADD: Meizu Qualcomm EDL with authorization flashing support
Currently supported models:
Meizu 15
Meizu 15 LITE
Meizu 16th
Meizu 16X
** Internet connection required for remote authentication
ADD: Xiaomi Anti-Rollback repair via EDL
Note that newer Xiaomi devices require more authentication(Qualcomm and MediaTek model)
Some  models has a bug which allow us to use "older" firehose without custom  auth and some others had a bug to bypass custom auth.
Currently supported models:
Redmi Note 5, Mi 6X (SDM660)
Redmi S2/Y2, Mi MAX3 (MSM8953)
ADD: Revised Xiaomi Reset Mi Account Lock routine to support Oreo based MIUI
ADD: Qualcomm EDL Special tasks
Patch boot image(disable dm-verity, encryption) - OEM sig
Patch boot image(disable dm-verity, encryption) - sig overflow
Switch to Global for Oreo-based MIUI
ADD: Xiaomi sideload(MIUI Recovery) support, use the toggle button to switch between normal and MIUI sideload
ADD: Xiaomi Wipe data via MIUI recovery
ADD: Removed fastboot quick task, changed to fastboot special task
ADD: Motorola fastboot flashing support(correct parsing for xml file)
ADD: Motorola Bypass FRP Lock in the fastboot special task menu
ADD: USB connection status which will be usefull to identify problem caused by usb communication while flashing
ADD: Bypass FRP Lock(Bypass setup wizard) in the adb special task menu
ADD: Disable MIUI Service for non rooted devices in the adb special task menu
ADD: Extract support for newest OFP files
BUGFIX: QCN write bug fixed
BUGFIX: EDL flashing issue on old chipset
BUGFIX: EDL flashing issue with some Oppo devices with VIP enabled bug fixed
BUGFIX: Mediatek BROM version auto selection on older chipset
BUGFIX: Spreadtrum fdl load handler when working with PAC files directly(without extract)
BUGFIX: Bug while listing provisioning file resulting duplicate files
BUGFIX: Bug while listing multi(lun) rawprogram for devices with ufs storage
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements

----------

